# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  1º Photo-Party Cabana Divers/Forum Mergulho

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

Ba noite

O Bilhas, 

fórum de mergulho nosso parceiro, www.forum-mergulho.com, anunciou o seguinte neste tópico http://www.forum-mergulho.com/index.php?showtopic=10730




> No ambito de mais um aniversário do centro de mergulho "Cabana Divers", em que o Fórum de Mergulho vai estar representado, agendámos em conjunto uma "Photo-Party"...
> 
> Trata-se do 1º Photo-Party Cabana Divers/Forum Mergulho.
> 
> A ideia não é criar mais uma competição de fotografia aberta exclusivamente a "pros", mas convidar todos os mergulhadores a levarem consigo as cameras digitais e dispararem dentro e fora de água, captando os melhores momentos da festa!
> 
> As imagens obtidas, serão descarregadas para o computador da organização, sendo votadas por um júri constituido por 3 elementos, representantes do Cabana Divers e Forum Mergulho.
> 
> Cada participante, poderá apenas escolher 3 imagens de todas as fotos que tirar, independentemente de serem subaquáticas ou "a seco". 
> ...


Atenciosamente 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá a todos.

Engraçado é mesmo ao pé da minha casa e eu nem sabia que havia uma escola de mergulho na Fonte da Telha.  :Palmas:

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

> Olá a todos.
> 
> Engraçado é mesmo ao pé da minha casa e eu nem sabia que havia uma escola de mergulho na Fonte da Telha.


Centro sim, escola não sei se têm.

É o local para onde vamos quando já estamos fartos de Sesimbra se bem que o Francisco Macedo da Marina de Cascais seja uma excelente opção e com melhores mergulhos.

Em todo o caso a pedra dos safios merece uma visita, um dos meninos deve ter 2mt e adora vir dizer olá.

----------

